# Lady's MB Shorts Recommendations



## ShortyLyks2Ride (May 15, 2007)

Hello!
I am a new rider to the MB community. My fiance has been riding for many many years and he has finally convinced me to get my butt on a bike. Needless to say it's feels great to ride around. Can anyone recommend a good brand of woman's MB shorts. I'm not quite into the whole spandex thing. Trail shorts would be awesome.

Any suggestions are greatly appreciated! Thanks!


----------



## Steveorocks (May 30, 2004)

I bet your fiance would like you to be into the whole spandex thing!


----------



## Luvz2Ridez (Sep 4, 2006)

Fox makes pretty good women's biking shorts.


----------



## Faybie77 (May 6, 2007)

*Fox*



Luvz2Ridez said:


> Fox makes pretty good women's biking shorts.


Fox definitely has some nice baggy shorts. I found a pair on ebay and thesehttp://www.pricepoint.com/detail/15218-586_FOXLB6-1-Clothing-23-Womens-Clothing/Fox-Women's-Liberty-Shorts-'06.htm

They have a great padded seat, but if you need to pee while riding they can be hard to pull on and off because of the velcro/tie. The other Fox shorts I have are elastic.


----------



## MtbRN (Jun 8, 2006)

Gosh, I usually get off the bike to pee, rather than doing it while riding  

I've never found a pair of baggies I liked, they all bunch up on me. Spandex is the way to go, imho. Fit right, don't catch on the saddle, never ride up, look good.


----------



## trailgirl (Oct 25, 2005)

MtbRN said:


> Gosh, I usually get off the bike to pee, rather than doing it while riding
> 
> I've never found a pair of baggies I liked, they all bunch up on me. Spandex is the way to go, imho. Fit right, don't catch on the saddle, never ride up, look good.


Agreed. I don't like baggies at all. Totaly non-functional. They look like they were designed for surfing or hanging out. Looks like you are trying to hide something, get caught on the seat, don't breath well. I could go on....


----------



## ellie mae (Mar 9, 2006)

I agree with the lycra for long rides for all the same reasons: don't bunch up, breathe better, don't get caught on the seat. My favorite are by sugoi -- well constructed chamois that's not real thick. However, I do like baggies for the local, after-work rides when I'm not spending a ton of time in the sadde. My favorites right now are the ones SheBeest has out right now; they're light and have elastic and a draw string around the waist.


----------



## Faybie77 (May 6, 2007)

Well, I guess it's all a matter of preference, but I have never once had a problem with them getting caught on anything and they breath just fine for me.


----------



## sptweedy (May 15, 2007)

I really like the Pearl Izumi Womens Quest short, especially for mt. biking. They are very durable and comfortable and reasonably priced. I just bought another pair this past weekend for $49. I had my last pair (they were my main shorts that I almost always wore) for over 2 years. They look good too, even if you're a "fat bottom girl" like me.


----------



## mtrh8 (Apr 7, 2007)

I can't recommend ZOIC.I have 2 pairs(One was the first pair of bike shorts I bought,60$,I was spandex shy then too)Later I bought another pair on clearance.Both have the worst Chamois,the clearance one I got mailorder is leapord spotted fake fur!:skep: What guy thought of that one:nono: ?The elastic on the legs has worn more than my other shorts and the plastic thingy on the belt broke on the 60$ pair on the second wearing.Spandex is way more comfortable for distance and I have got over most of my spandex shyness.My daughter told me"Mother,spandex is a privlage you have earned".I got to a point were I no longer care.
That said sometimes I like the baggies for when I want to run errands on the way home from riding without changing.So I am paying attention here too to get some input as I need to replace these.But they do get caught sometimes on the seat.


----------



## Shelley (May 9, 2007)

*Mtn. Bike skorts?*

Hello!

I'm very new to the MTBR community and I've been dying to ask what everyone thinks of the padded "skorts" I've been seeing around. I think there are several brands but Terry is the one that comes to mind. Does anyone have one? What do you think?

I have some old Fox shorts (men's) that are well loved. The sizes for women's bike shorts are so small and I'm nearly 6'0". I have to second the Fox shorts, though, because they all seem well made.

I also have a pair of lycra but prefer the Fox's over those.


----------



## lambchop43 (Feb 4, 2007)

I have the fox prepster skort in pink plaid. It came with a terrible chamois, so I took it out and just put a better lycra short underneath it now. It's fine for easy trails, but I never wear it on technical rides. It flaps around and I'm afraid it could get caught on something. But it's very sassy and cute 

I never wear plain lycra. I love my Oakley (womens XC) and Roach (men's DH) shorts. I have some Zoics as wll, but they're not my favorites. I never have issues with shorts getting caught on my seat or not breathing, plus I just feel way more comfortable in baggies.


----------



## cbharping (Mar 22, 2004)

I really dislike spandex; they make me feel self-conscious! I'm definitely into the baggy shorts...besides, you can go out to a restaurant afterwards in them, which is a definite plus!

Have you checked out Loeka? Cute shorts, and you can wear them for casual too!

Sugoi makes some really comfy and cute baggy shorts...

In fact, what I've been doing is using the Sugoi Ricaro Liner - you can wear it under any of your favorite shorts and voila! Bike shorts.


----------



## Cog Wild (Oct 10, 2006)

Padded is neccessary UNDER shorts. Shebeast makes the BEST shorts & knickers. I have a pair of knickers that I can wear for four rides before I feel I should wash them, but they could probably go many more rides. They are the best material - a friend said she wore them (the knickers) in Moab in the middle of summer and felt very comfortable in them. You can ride through thorny trees and they don't catch. Get them wet with camelback run-off and they are quick-dry. You could wear them to lunch afterwards they look so cool!

And here is what you do - GET GOOD PADDED SHORTS - Pearl izumi makes great ones - they last for years and are very comfortable - they do their job. THEN only buy shorts that you can cut the pads out of - go and do that, and then wear your comfy padded shorts. Then ride with a smile!


----------



## LadyDi (Apr 17, 2005)

Cog Wild said:


> ...And here is what you do - GET GOOD PADDED SHORTS - Pearl izumi makes great ones - they last for years and are very comfortable - they do their job. THEN only buy shorts that you can cut the pads out of - go and do that, and then wear your comfy padded shorts. Then ride with a smile!


I concur with Cog Wild. I often wear baggies (original liners removed) over my favorite lycra shorts. On long fireroad climbs, I stuff the baggie in my Camelbak and climb in lycra. Then, before descending the singletrack, I throw those baggies on for extra protection against Road/Rock rash. The double fabric layer helps TREMENDOUSLY if you happen to endo or slide (having done my fair share of both). My favorites are men's Fox Epic baggies. They rock!


----------



## mtbchick (Aug 16, 2004)

SheBeest Boardrider Capris.

I wear them all the time. They are lightweight, keep the sun off my legs, and great looking on.

The chamois is supreme for comfort. The She-Lastic chamois.

(p.s. why do guys give advice on women's specific? like giving advice on women's haircuts and women's shorts? just wondering. do they secretly want to be women?)


----------



## 245044 (Jun 8, 2004)

Those look like something my wife would like. Thanks for posting the link.

As far as the advice question, who knows, but maybe some women need haircut advice from someone other than their female friends.


----------



## kizmit10 (Mar 28, 2006)

Baggies look great, but it seems that even most of the companies that make women's gear don't make much for us plus sized ladies. The sizes offered by Halot and she beast are both too small for me (especially since I have larger thighs) OR, the cut them really short and I like shorts that go to my knees. I'm basically a size 18. Anyone have an suggestions?


----------



## mtbchick (Aug 16, 2004)

Cannondale Singletrack Shorts (These shorts tend to be larger than the normal cannondale shorts.

or

Terry Bicycles Plus

SheBeest is working on plus sizes...

AND- wear your favorite lycra shorts under whatever baggies you find. i almost never like the fit or chamois of the baggies, and wind up wearing a high end pair of shorts under my baggies.

I like baggies.


----------



## georgezilla (Sep 28, 2005)

i have 2 pairs of oakley shorts (2.2 is the model, i believe) and i love them! they are super comfy, dont bind anywhere and have an awesome built in chamois. i've spent long days in the saddle with these and no problems!
i also have a pair of spectrum techwear mistress shorts. these are awesome!! i put a pair of pearl izumi liners under them and can ride forever! the material is ultra lightweight, quick drying and have pockets like regular pants. 
i used to have a couple pairs of fox shorts but they are pale in comparison and have found their way to the back of the closet. the liners were thin and the elastic in the waist was too tight. the oakleys have more of a relaxed elastic waist with a small nylon belt and the spectrums have a zipper fly and two snaps. there is no elastic in the spectrums at all! its just like wearing a pair of board shorts


----------



## LadyDi (Apr 17, 2005)

Heck, yeah! Try _Terry Precision Cycling._ Lots of plus options. Their skorts are nice too.

Don't feel limited to women's clothing! I discovered that men's shorts give me the length & features I want. My favorites are Fox Epics. The Fox liner kinda sucks, but you can remove it and wear the shell over your favorite lycra shorts.

Another option would be stretchy knee-length capri's perhaps a size up from your normal size (for comfort & flex). Again, check Terry or Athleta. The capris don't have to be cycling-specific, but shoot for stretchy "wicking" fabric and be sure to wear padded liners or lycra shorts underneath.

One more option-- I have a favorite pair of loose "board shorts" that I team with lycra. The combination equals very comfortable, improvised baggies. You can find all sorts of wild colors, too. Happy Shopping!


----------



## connie (Mar 16, 2004)

I tend to get spandex snagged on the saddle more than good baggies. Yes, if you have really loose baggies or something with leg openings that are too big, it can get caught, but with a good fitting pair, they're better than spandex IMO. The material doesn't stretch so much and therefore slides over the saddle instead of getting snagged and stretching. 

I have some new PI baggies that are really nice, and some Oakleys that are also really well designed. And I also find when I ride in spandex that I really miss the pockets for storing clif bloks or gels or whatever. Getting into your pack is more of a hassle and the less hassle = the more frequently I eat a bite, which keeps me energized through the ride.


----------



## racerzero (Jan 4, 2004)

A guy here. Lately I've been buying boardshorts. Especially Oakeys. I wear lycra shorts under them. 

Boardshorts have to designed with a lot of sitting on the board waiting waves which mimics the bike riding position. 

Lots of women specific boardshorts to choose from.


----------



## kizmit10 (Mar 28, 2006)

I'll have to look at board shorts. I wear men's spandex shorts/bibs all the time, but again with baggies, my thighs don't fit, even in XXL. Its a problem for me with clothes period, even if the waist fits, the thigh is often tight unless its a really relaxed cut. The Terry's look OK, but not as cool as some other brands.....I guess I'll keep looking.


----------



## CycleMainiac (Jan 12, 2004)

I never found an all in one baggy I like either.

Most recently www.steepandcheap.com has had some Oakley shorts and many friends have them and love them. I don't. The elastic on the thighs is too tight and he waist is too loose. No elastic or string but two snap positions. No matter what theres a draft down my behind since there is no elastic and I spend the whole riding trying to pull my shirt down.

I have several baggies I wear pretty often but all have had the inner padded short cut out and used with nice Perl shorts.

I used to wear only lycra when I was training and racing all the time, but since I stopped that I prefer the baggies. And since mine are not attached I can get out of the inner short ASAP after a ride and slide the outers back on for the ride home, or hanging out, or stopping to eat with friends after a great long ride.


----------



## Julie (Jul 26, 2005)

I love the 2007 Specialized Enduro shorts for women.

The liner is completely separate from the shell and has (for me) a perfect chamois...not too thick and not too thin.

The shell fits nice and close to the liner and the leg openings are perfect so that nothing hangs up on the seat. The waist can be snugged up with little straps on the side for an even better fit.

I also prefer baggies for the pockets (a little velcro cargo one and a zip-up one on the back of the waistband) and I too find spandex shorts grab and hang up more than good baggies.


----------



## Amber (Nov 21, 2005)

I have Fox Sargent shorts and I absolutely love them. They are baggy but not as baggy as Fox High Frequency's which I also have and I am riding mostly technical downhill tracks. Have never had a problem with them catching on the seat. The fabric is some kind of stretchy stuff but tough, light as cool. As well I remove the liner sometimes and wear them with standard cargo shorts and board shorts. I have size 34's. The waist is also adjustable to 2 sizes which is great as I have dropped a couple of sizes over the summer.


----------



## racerzero (Jan 4, 2004)

CycleMainiac said:


> I never found an all in one baggy I like either.
> 
> Most recently www.steepandcheap.com has had some Oakley shorts and many friends have them and love them. I don't. The elastic on the thighs is too tight and he waist is too loose. No elastic or string but two snap positions. No matter what theres a draft down my behind since there is no elastic and I spend the whole riding trying to pull my shirt down..


You should checkout the Oakley boardshorts that steepandcheap has lately. The bottom is wide enough for my knee armor to fit and the waist for almost boardshorts usually string lacing. Use your favorite lycra underneath. I scored 4 different colors in the last 4 weeks for the price of one mtb shorts.


----------



## PennyRich (Jul 13, 2003)

It depends on what and where I am riding, but I generally wear spandex - Pearl Izumi Microsensor or Ultrasensor are my favorite. They are expensive, but worth it.

I recently purchased a variety of baggies and skorts for a trip to New Zealand. My sister told me to leave the spandex at home because Kiwi mtb'rs wear baggies and we would be laughed at if we rode in spandex. I shouldn't have listened to her - almost every rider we saw, whether recreational or hard-core, was in spandex. The Fox Liberty shorts I wore for a 5 hour ride the first day rubbed me raw where the padding was stitched to the undershorts. The Pearl Izumi Bliss shorts were more comfortable, but the padding wasn't as good as my spandex shorts. The Terry skorts were OK for very casual riding, but I didn't like their fit or feel. The shorts were skimpy on padding and too short and the elastic was tight in the legs, but the skirt was too big in the waist, not to mention at times the front flapped around annoyingly. Despite the shorts issue, we had a fantastic trip. I highly recommend New Zealand for a bike riding vacation. The trails were great and we had a fantastic time.

Since returning from the trip, I have worn both the baggies and the Terry skorts now and again. I usually wear them for a short ride after work, especially if I have to stop at the grocery store after my ride. For serious riding I prefer spandex.


----------



## MtbRN (Jun 8, 2006)

PennyRich said:


> I highly recommend New Zealand for a bike riding vacation. The trails were great and we had a fantastic time.


I am so jealous, that is like my DREAM vacation! Did you ride trails or just on roads? If on trails, what are they like?


----------



## PennyRich (Jul 13, 2003)

*MTBing in New Zealand*

We did mostly trail riding and it was fantastic. I don't wan't to hi-jack this thread so I have posted pictures on a different thread.

http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=306203


----------



## SpiderTaxi (Jan 20, 2004)

I have been trying to destroy these for years and cannot! They are just amazing:

http://primalwear.com/Catalog/index.cfm?catid=11&secID=2


----------



## xtremewriter (May 21, 2007)

I hope I don't take any crap for asking this, but anyone know of any MB shorts in low rise? Not that I love to have my backside hang out, :eekster: it's quite simply much more comfortable when they're not over my hip bones. I always end up rolling them down.


----------



## formica (Jul 4, 2004)

Terry catalog has lo rise


----------



## Nugs (May 31, 2007)

mtrh8 said:


> I can't recommend ZOIC.I have 2 pairs(One was the first pair of bike shorts I bought,60$,I was spandex shy then too)Later I bought another pair on clearance.Both have the worst Chamois,the clearance one I got mailorder is leapord spotted fake fur!:skep: What guy thought of that one:nono: ?The elastic on the legs has worn more than my other shorts and the plastic thingy on the belt broke on the 60$ pair on the second wearing.Spandex is way more comfortable for distance and I have got over most of my spandex shyness.My daughter told me"Mother,spandex is a privlage you have earned".I got to a point were I no longer care.
> That said sometimes I like the baggies for when I want to run errands on the way home from riding without changing.So I am paying attention here too to get some input as I need to replace these.But they do get caught sometimes on the seat.


I've actually had the opposite experience with Zoic. I've had 2 pairs of their baggy shorts (with lycra chamois attachment inside) and I'm still wearing one pair after 5 years. I've just bought a pair of their knickers (3/4 length pants) and they are not only comfy but they make my butt look small!!!


----------



## Nugs (May 31, 2007)

Shelley said:


> Hello!
> 
> I'm very new to the MTBR community and I've been dying to ask what everyone thinks of the padded "skorts" I've been seeing around. I think there are several brands but Terry is the one that comes to mind. Does anyone have one? What do you think?
> 
> I have a pair of Pearl Izumi skorts which has the largest chamois you can imagine! It feels like I have a mattress between my legs. I also find the skirt part gets stuck on the front of the seat if I need to get off the seat to peddle. I tend to only where them when I go for a ride on a bike track or a tame trail. They're great if you need to go into a shop!


----------

